# 4GB-Stick partitioniert, wie kann ich das rückgängig machen



## multimolti (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen 4GB-USB-Stick, auf den ich neulich mal ein kleines DOS-Programm gepackt habe, nur um was zu testen. Dabei wurde allerdings eine 200MB-Partition erstellt und der Rest ist "unallocated". Normalerweise kann ich jetzt ja einfach die existierende Partition löschen und eine neue große machen, aber das geht irgendwie nicht!! Siehe Screenshots:





Ich kann die Partition auch nicht inaktiv machen, wie man das bei NTFS-Sachen ja manchmal muss. Außerdem ist das grade FAT... aber mit NTFS genau das gleiche! 




Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich machen kann? 

Danke!


----------

